# Hey Post up your Arabian or Half Arabian!!!!



## 13kielj (Sep 25, 2009)

I was going through the form hoping to see something about arabians (my exerties lol) but there was nothing! So show me your arabians and half arabians!!! Here are my two view them and my recently sold half arabian under my horses!!!!!


----------



## BlueJayWay (Feb 8, 2010)

Very Beautiful. =]
I have no really good photos of my Arab since my old BO almost killed him with over feeding him so he is super fat and I don't want to show those. I will have to get more once it's nice out since he's in perfect shape.

I have one good photo of his whole body, but my uncle is riding him.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll take any chance to post pictures of my girl! Frida: Arab/Paint.




























I love her little Arabian Run, lol.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Here's my poneh, Lacey. She's most likely a pure Arab. I know her dad was Polish with a smidge of Crabbet thrown in but her mom is anyone's guess. I'd assume her mom was very Polish because Lacey is extremely Polish looking, but who knows.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Yay! A thread to post my Bause in! She is full arab (polish/crabbet) and such a pretty girl! this is the only picture i have of her currently available...


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

i'll share some pictures of Onyx.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow, Onyx, what an extremely lovely looking horse. Well, its not hard to make an Arabian look beautiful, they do tend to resonate it!


----------



## Tink (Feb 15, 2009)

Beautiful Arabs!!

Here is my overweight half Arab:


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

This is Sonny. He is a Qurab, QH and arabian mix.


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

Here are my guys,
This is Spencer, he is my young boy. Polish, Crabbet and egyptian.



























This is Chelsea, this was taken 6 weeks after foaling her fifth foal.






















Her daughter, Psyfawn










I love seeing everyones' arabians, and half arabs, they are so beautiful!!

Thanks for letting me share mine!! 

Kristine


----------



## Eli (Feb 9, 2010)

My 3/4 arabian gelding Elation, pics from last summer.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Beautiful horses everyone!


This is my half arab, half welsh. Mysti River Gold, aka River.



























And my Arab/who-knows-what, Calista


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Rocky is purebred Polish arabian!


----------



## crazyequine (Jan 25, 2010)

*Essence*

This is my 10 yr old Crabbet/Polish mare, Majestk Essence.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Lilly, 9 yo straight Spanish mare (and overweight, but getting better!):

















(^^ Not the best pics, photobucket ate the others lol)

And on the other end of the spectrum is Pickles, our brand new skinny adopted gelding. He's Egyptian/Crabbet bred.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Arabian pony:

















And a mare i had 4-5 years ago, Misty. 7/8 Arab, with a bit of ASH.

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content












Fin, Anglo. The only photo i have on my computer:









And Bella, one of her parents (lol i cant remember which) was arab, and the other anglo:









When i was 10/11-ish I had an Egyptian arab but i dont have any photos of him on the computer.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yay! Awsome thread. This is my 15/16 mostly CMK bred mare, Deja and her colt from '09, Mana. Deja's sire is a Blue Book, straight Davenport, and sabino. Recently Mana has been shedding out on his three chestnut legs and will have three high whites along with his other white leg for me to keep clean(thanks Grandpa!!:-x:lol These are from the fall and then from today.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Though she is not mine, the horse I lease, Khamie is half Arabian and half Morgan 
But 100% Sweetheart


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

all your arabians are beautiful 
here is my anglo, William. he is arab (a little bit of crabbet) x TB (arabian lines)
hes quite a character


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

He's not mine, but here is Donovan, a crabbet arabian that is out at the farm (and for sale).



























Gotta love that arab trot.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

its nice to see that so many other people own arabs. My area is QH country and when people see you on an arab its like your an alien. The only time you see arabs is at the trails and that is even super rare.

Oh and if you dont own QH's then your a gaited person...so yea when i ride Bause at the trails and warn people she might kick (though she never has) and pull her off the trail for them to pass they always give me a wide birth....lol arabs have the reputation of being hot headed wild things around here.

Nice to see so many others enjoy the breed on here. If anyone is from tx and looking for a riding partner pm me!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Pidge said:


> its nice to see that so many other people own arabs. My area is QH country and when people see you on an arab its like your an alien. The only time you see arabs is at the trails and that is even super rare.
> 
> Oh and if you dont own QH's then your a gaited person...so yea when i ride Bause at the trails and warn people she might kick (though she never has) and pull her off the trail for them to pass they always give me a wide birth....lol arabs have the reputation of being hot headed wild things around here.
> 
> Nice to see so many others enjoy the breed on here. If anyone is from tx and looking for a riding partner pm me!


See I wouldn't mind finding myself a nice arab. I think that most people think all Arabs are crazy, but the lesson barn I use to board with had 3 arab lesson horses that were completely kid and beginner safe. Unfortunately, all the arabs that I have encountered outside of there have been the stereo typical hot headed high spirited horses. The arab that is at the barn I am at now is really good in the arena but is really nervous on the trails or I would totally buy him for myself (but due to some bad accidents my confidence is still super low, even 3 months later).

I think people just lump the whole breed together as a bunch of crazy horses, when they really need to take it on a horse by horse basis.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

This is my beloved mare, Bella. She's 29!! I love Arabians, and I am sure they will always be my favorite horses.... I love hot horses lol


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

My Perch/Arab Caleb:


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

^^^ What an awesome cross! He's gorgeous!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Here's the only pic I have on this computer of my girl. I'll post more when I'm on the other computer. She's a Crabbet bred Arab. Alada Baskin I is her dad, and her mom is a great granddaughter of Khemosabi. She's a great little horse, best personality, though I was planning on my next horse being a warmblood of some type lol. I absolutely love her spit and fire, and the attitude that she has. I can't wait to start riding her and showing her. Just got her in November, and she's 4 years old. 
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25508&stc=1&d=1266646478


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Thought I would share some pictures of Khal I took last spring, i'm in LOVE with this stallion. I will be visiting him again tomorrow as I'm breeding my mare to him.  He is owned by Inland Farms.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^ Beautiful!!


----------



## BlueJayWay (Feb 8, 2010)

> Alada Baskin I is her dad,


That's my horses Grandfather. =]


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Here is a few of ours...moving photos:
GA E-Khwaytor, aka 'Player', HG Esquire+, and Evan Almighty: 







Reserve National Champions Sired by HG Esquire+ 

Denise Gainey


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My first and second horses were Arabians. Unfortunately they got old and passed away.  Gucci, the bay, was my first horse. Belgia, the gray, my second. Gucci was of Polish breeding, Belgia, Egyptian.


----------



## barebackcowgirl99 (May 27, 2009)

i absolutly love the look of arabs but i dont like rideing them, my step dad use to do endurence on them and he has alot of them out on a properyt....... i just stick to rideing my favourite breeds wich are tb, qh and welsh mountain ponys


----------

